# Eheim biopower or Aquaball, thoughts



## fletchmumma (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi, 

Has anyone used any of these filters are they any good?


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Not used either but Eheim's generally a good make.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

I have the aquaball. I use it as an extra filter and pit it in the hospital tank. It's a simple filter that relies on sponge to hold the bacteria and act as a particulate filter. The flow rate is easy to control and it's easy to clean and add more modules. I have added zeolite granules to some if the the baskets and some ceramic rings on occasion.

Like all filters the foam inserts need to be squeezed out gently in old tank water to clean.

They are quite good in shrimp tanks due to the wide inlet surface area over the whole filter as the intake flow is slower compared to outflow.

I haven't used the other filter.


----------



## Nadz1675 (Apr 19, 2018)

The Biopower are better. You can either have the sponge inserts, bio media or mech media. They are better designed and also grey, so they hide better in the tank.


----------

